
India-born CEOs are taking the U.S. by storm - ausjke
http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/17/investing/india-ceos-google-pichai/index.html
======
ausjke
This is a story in 2015, still, the subject is even more true these days.

------
megamindbrian2
This is bad. They mostly hire people who look like them.

